# 2016 Evanston Kid's Fishing Day



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The annual Kids Fishing Day in Evanston will be held Saturday, June 25th. A substantial number of pan-sized trout will be planted in the Evanston Ice Ponds for the event. All fishing equipment and bait will be provided for the youngsters. Kids 13 years old and younger do not need a fishing license. 14 year-olds and older will need a Wyoming fishing license. Fishing licenses will not be available at the event.

Anyone and everyone is welcome. Registration (free) is from 7:45 am to noon. Fishing will be from 8:00 am till 1 pm. Normally each year 325 to 375 kids register for the fun event and a good number of kids from Utah's Summit and Rich counties come down. One year over 700 children signed up and fished.

Hot dogs, chips and a soda will be provided for lunch. All participants can have their fish cleaned, filleted, and even cooked at the Ice Pond Pavilion. The ole Goob will be filleting and frying fish, as always.

One year a Rainbow weighing over 9 lbs was caught!!!

The Evanston Kid's Fishing Day is sponsored by the Upper Bear River Chapter of Trout Unlimited, the Uinta County Chapter of Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife, Cowboy Bass Federation, The Wyoming Game & Fish Department, Bridger Valley and Western Wyoming Beverage, Benedict's Market, and many others.










Always a big crowd:









The sponsors will weigh and clean any fish for the youngsters:









Free rods and reels (while supplies last):









Free bait and free Pepsi too:









The planters are usually nice size fish. Volunteers from the Wyoming Game & Fish Game & Fish gilled and gutted the fish for the youngsters:




















Open to all age groups:


Get an early start to get the best spots. Noisy spinners or bait work the best.









See:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/153009-2016-evanston-kid-s-fishing-day.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-gen...s/119906-2015-evanston-kid-s-fishing-day.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/82194-2014-evanston-kid-s-fishing-day-2.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/35272-kids-fishing-day-evanston.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/27969-9-25lb-rainbow-kids-fishing-day.html


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome! The kid in the stroller is great, I hope he had the wheels blocked in case he hooks a big one:shock:;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Awesome! The kid in the stroller is great, I hope he had the wheels blocked in case he hooks a big one:shock:;-)


Yeah, good point. There's brake thingies on the rear wheels. Can you see the tabs?

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I did see the one sticking up, that is what made me think of it.;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I did see the one sticking up, that is what made me think of it.;-)


good eye

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this is great. I wish we had something like this in Salt Lake


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I think this is great. I wish we had something like this in Salt Lake


Thanks Bax*

I think this is our 8th year, have to look it up. Last year we had around 320 kids.

This has become popular throughout Wyoming and many of the major Wyoming towns have a well-received "Kid's Fishing Day" now.

.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I wonder what it would take to get something like that started here in Utah? I wonder if there would be enough sponsors to get the equipment cause I don't know if the Utah DWR would pony up the funds for it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

175 kids complete with moms and dads signed up and enjoyed fishing the Evanston 2016 Kids Fishing Day.

2500 planter rainbows were put in the Evanston Ice Ponds the week of the event:




Cowboy Bass Club and the WYoming Game & Fish gilled and gutted trout for the kids:






The old Goob filleted the trout and his pals fried them up for anyone, young or old, that wanted:




Happy, happy, happy:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

AWESOME!8)


----------

